# i needed graphics card



## heartripple (Mar 3, 2008)

hey guys i am planing to buy graphics card .my budget is Rs.12000.   i like racing games or other sports game .i want to play nfs prostreet on that card so plaese suggest me good one. please explain bundled accesories.


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2008)

HD3750 something


----------



## heartripple (Mar 3, 2008)

T159 said:


> HD3750 something


 
  how much for that 1


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2008)

see this thread, the card is HD3850
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80689

and MetalHeadGautam has given some more info abt the HD 3XXX series
PM him


----------



## prashant9918 (Mar 3, 2008)

go for alpha dog edition by nvidia


----------



## monkey (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll suggest EVGA 9600GT KO edition for 11k


----------



## Pathik (Mar 3, 2008)

A MSI 8800GT 512MB OC neday.


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 4, 2008)

+1 for 8800GT !! 
The MSI NX8800GT 512MB DDR3 OC edition comes exactly in that budget. Excellent VFM !


----------



## hellgate (Mar 4, 2008)

buy the XFX 8800GT 512MB Alpha Dog Edition


----------



## heartripple (Mar 4, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> +1 for 8800GT !!
> The MSI NX8800GT 512MB DDR3 OC edition comes exactly in that budget. Excellent VFM !


 what r other features by that card


----------



## heartripple (Mar 4, 2008)

comon gus i am in hurry


----------



## spikygv (Mar 4, 2008)

MSI 8800GT OC. get the 512mb version. .hope u have a good enough psu. 

whenever you need a g-card. .plz do mention what psu u have. .


----------



## heartripple (Mar 4, 2008)

sagargv said:


> MSI 8800GT OC. get the 512mb version. .hope u have a good enough psu.
> 
> whenever you need a g-card. .plz do mention what psu u have. .


 
got the point .i have 400  VIP psu


----------



## spikygv (Mar 4, 2008)

that wont be enough . .the 8800GT needs ATLEAST 26A on 12 volt rail. . 

get  a cooler master extreme power 500/600W(3k) or a corsair 450W(4.1k).

can u extend your budget ? or do you want to go lower on the g-card.

find out the prices of radeon hd3870 also . .if thats priced around 10k , its a gr8 buy ( ofcourse u need a new psu for this one too ).


----------



## heartripple (Mar 4, 2008)

sagargv said:


> that wont be enough . .the 8800GT needs ATLEAST 26A on 12 volt rail. .
> 
> get a cooler master extreme power 500/600W(3k) or a corsair 450W(4.1k).
> 
> ...


 in my city there is no vendor selling those psu so i went for VIP


----------



## vivek404 (Mar 4, 2008)

^^^VIP is ok, but u should have gone for atleast a 500W considering u had already made plans for a 12k GPU card.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 4, 2008)

personally i feel a VIP smps wont be enough for any 8800. . .tell the amperage on 12volt rail of u're psu.lets c . .

even i used to underestimate the importance of psu's until.. . i got a 8600GT and  a local 450W psu cudnt run it with my hot power consuming p4 . 

so imagine this . u get urself a 8800GT for 12k . u have no more left for a decent psu. most likely , problems will appear ( like unstability , random shutdowns etc.. .) then what's the whole point of going for the 8800GT ?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 4, 2008)

Get yourself HD3850 or 8800GT 512MB (even if you have to stretch your budget a little). Other than XFX you can get leadtek, one of the oldest and reliable partners of nvidia.
Since you have VIP 400W then HD3850 would be fine. Don't think you are in a mood to buy a gfx card as well as PSU upgrade. But if you do upgrade your PSU then get 8800GT.


----------



## heartripple (Mar 5, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> Get yourself HD3850 or 8800GT 512MB (even if you have to stretch your budget a little). Other than XFX you can get leadtek, one of the oldest and reliable partners of nvidia.
> Since you have VIP 400W then HD3850 would be fine. Don't think you are in a mood to buy a gfx card as well as PSU upgrade. But if you do upgrade your PSU then get 8800GT.


 so i have to go for tripal upgradtion 

1) GPU
2) RAM
3) PSU


----------



## spikygv (Mar 5, 2008)

ram ?? john meant that u shud buy 512mb version of the card 8800GT. not to buy 512mb ram.
besides , tell ur entire pc config . .if u have low ram or too slow proccy, the 8800 may get bottle necked.


----------



## heartripple (Mar 5, 2008)

sagargv said:


> ram ?? john meant that u shud buy 512mb version of the card 8800GT. not to buy 512mb ram.
> besides , tell ur entire pc config . .if u have low ram or too slow proccy, the 8800 may get bottle necked.


 

currently i have 1 GB DDR 2 RAM and AMD ATHLON 64 * 2 4200 processor so i told i have to upgrade RAM modules


----------



## spikygv (Mar 5, 2008)

4200 is not exactly top of the line. but it should do good . try a bit of OC on the proccy. and yes , u'll need atleast 2gb ram . so buy another  1gb identical stick.whats the status of your budget ? what do u intend to buy ?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 5, 2008)

4200 will be a bottleneck for 8800gt *512MB*  so try overclocking it (if possible) as sagargv has suggested. And again same question.......what's your budget?


----------



## heartripple (Mar 5, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> 4200 will be a bottleneck for 8800gt *512MB*  so try overclocking it (if possible) as sagargv has suggested. And again same question.......what's your budget?


 

Rs. 20,000 for all three stuff


----------



## spikygv (Mar 5, 2008)

8800GT OC edition ( make sure u get the 512mb version from either XFX or Asus or MSI. Also enquire  from other members about the xfx alpha dog edition . i think i read somewhere that it has mild heating issues . not sure whether it was about evga or xfx )-13k 
cooler master extreme power 600W ( or corsair 450W vx ) - 3.6k ( or 4.2k )
1gb ddr2 (make sure u buy same as the other chip) - 1k

that makes it to around 17k...

if u can spend a bit more OR u can bargain and get 8800GT for a slightly lower price , i recommend getting Corsair hx620W psu which costs around 6k. .it'll be damn good and will easily handle your next rig as well. if u cant, the CM 600W should suffice.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 6, 2008)

Another really good brand would be *leadtek*. 
For ram....buy the ones that comes in pairs, so you will always get exactly matched module for dual channel operation (way better than mixing and matching yourself).


----------



## spikygv (Mar 6, 2008)

but he already has a 1gb stick . y throw it away ? he can buy another identical piece. . ofcorse , buying a pair is easier.


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone wants a superclocked 8800GTX with Crysis bundled ,hop in to the bazaar section


----------



## heartripple (Mar 6, 2008)

BloodReaper said:


> Anyone wants a superclocked 8800GTX with Crysis bundled ,hop in to the bazaar section


 

hey where r u from and whta about ue expecting price tell me iam interested


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 7, 2008)

sagargv said:


> but he already has a 1gb stick . y throw it away ? he can buy another identical piece. . ofcorse , buying a pair is easier.



Yes I know, it was just a suggestion, so that there would be no compatiblity issue in the future. If he could convince his dealer for the exchange then he should do it.


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 7, 2008)

I have two EVGA 8800GTX Superclocked with Crysis bundled.
Selling it for 30K. First priority to people in Delhi.

Both the cards are sealed though one has been unboxed. 

And let me clear a misconception that the 8800GT is better. Its not. It might perform well but when you get close to those uber high resolutions the 8800GTX is still the king of the hill.

PS: Already posted on bazaar but not approved yet


----------



## heartripple (Mar 7, 2008)

BloodReaper said:


> I have two EVGA 8800GTX Superclocked with Crysis bundled.
> Selling it for 30K. First priority to people in Delhi.
> 
> Both the cards are sealed though one has been unboxed.
> ...


 

give me ur price of 1 card


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry blooper! 
Rs 30,000 for each. See dont negotiate on this price coz EVGA is not just one of the best it is THE best and i mean it. 3Dmark records have been made using EVGA boards and cards. So no issue with the brand. Plus its superclocked and comes with a copy of CRYSIS. what else da ya need?


----------



## monkey (Mar 7, 2008)

BloodReaper said:


> Sorry blooper!
> Rs 30,000 for each. See dont negotiate on this price coz EVGA is not just one of the best it is THE best and i mean it. 3Dmark records have been made using EVGA boards and cards. So no issue with the brand. Plus its superclocked and comes with a copy of CRYSIS. what else da ya need?



You need to think on the price again man. The same brand new card sells for 27k. Add Crysis for 1k and the total is still 28k.


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 7, 2008)

The cheapest GTX is Manli one it is for 30K and has no bundle at all.
This one is supercloked and has crysis genuine.

anyway if you are intrested i would be happy to enter into negotiations
email is: aditya.aditude@gmail.com 
thanks!


----------



## heartripple (Mar 7, 2008)

BloodReaper said:


> The cheapest GTX is Manli one it is for 30K and has no bundle at all.
> This one is supercloked and has crysis genuine.
> 
> anyway if you are intrested i would be happy to enter into negotiations
> ...


 its completly out of my budget so sorry for this


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 7, 2008)

BloodReaper said:


> Rs 30,000 for each. See dont negotiate on this price coz EVGA is not just one of the best it is THE best and i mean it. 3Dmark records have been made using EVGA boards and cards. So no issue with the brand. Plus its superclocked and comes with a copy of CRYSIS. what else da ya need?


 
With that much of amount, ppl can buy 9800GX2, when its launched and then invest the rest in Nitrogen Cooling to overclock the card like hell!  
IMO, the price is an overkill for sure!  Good luck for getting a serious buyer..! 
About, the Best talk...I say, Different Brands, different stories!  hehe..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 8, 2008)

even HD 3870X2 is for 22k which beats 8800GT SLI
and consumes just a bit more power than 8800GTX.

BTW
@ketanpatel
i recommend u to upgrade the proccy too as u cant use an 8800GT's potential even bout 70% with an X2 4200+
SO 
X2 5200+@ 5k
1G DDR2: 1k
HD 3850 512 @ 10k
Zeb 500W pure Platinum : 1.8k
total: 17.8k
and u get some bucks after selling current X2 4200+ also[maybe 1.5k].
SO if u want u can have even more better proccy , say 6000+ @ 7k and fit 20k bill
HD 3850 is more future proof with DX 10.1. But 8800GT @ 12.5k is better than it but is DX 10 only.


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 8, 2008)

9800GTX2 is not going to be less than 40K


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 8, 2008)

But 9800GX2 is already slower than current 3870X2.
And ATI is kickin hard with HD 4xxx this june with double performance as 3870X2.


----------



## heartripple (Mar 8, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> With that much of amount, ppl can buy 9800GX2, when its launched and then invest the rest in Nitrogen Cooling to overclock the card like hell!
> IMO, the price is an overkill for sure!  Good luck for getting a serious buyer..!
> About, the Best talk...I say, Different Brands, different stories!  hehe..


 


hey man tell me how to overclock with NITROGEN. i want to know about overclocking with nitrogen.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> But 9800GX2 is already slower than current 3870X2.


 
It's only 5% slow, does that even matters


----------



## spikygv (Mar 8, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> even HD 3870X2 is for 22k which beats 8800GT SLI
> and consumes just a bit more power than 8800GTX.
> 
> BTW
> ...



i think dx10.1 doesnt matter. It looks like nvidia has chosen to skip dx10.1.
so i dont think any game that uses dx10.1 will turn up.. and even if it does it will be able to work on dx10 cards ( most likely even on dx9 cards for another year ).
is zeb 500W enough for hd 3850 ? and dont u think there's a considerable difference between 8800 and 3850 ?


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 9, 2008)

@BloodReaper,
I dont know the price, but even if it does, still its going to be better than purchasing two GTXs for 60K !!!! 
@topic,
Ofcourse, 3870X2 is an amazing card! Look at its size for sake! Though, adding a sole DX10.1 advantage wont make a justice anymore! Even if DX10.1 games appear, they'll have full DX10 support. For an instance, taking advantage of such intensive shader models from DX10.1, thy will require a hefty card to run! And i dont think, there is any. How many have tried Crysis in DX10 with all cherries and bells enabled? That doesnt mean that 7-series users can play the game with all goodies! Even they can. Look, even today a 7950GX2 and a 7900GTX are far better than 8600GT or 8600GTS in terms of performance! But that doesnt mean that 8600 users start bragging about their card's DX10 support!  However, 3870X2 and the upcoming 4850, 4870 with GDDR5 Vrams may change the scenario! But, see there is the point in Hardware performance. Taking DX10.1 as the sole advantage wont suffice anymore!! About, 3870X2 beating 9800GX2...thats still in 3DMark! Coming to gaming and overclocking, theres more to be revealed. 
@ketan,
The Liquid nitrogen cooling system consists of a liquid nitrogen pump, and a thermal flask. The L.N. pump utilizes an air pump to create suction, which draws liquid nitrogen from the flask to the hot and cold stage for cooling. And all this process is controlled by some sort of controller or equipment. Look, the name sounds pretty lame but in implementation, it is really different and opposite. You've to be careful with lots of things like pressure and expansion of gases. Ok, cutting the crap, just take a look over here:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUc6znC848o ! 
U might have heard about it, i.e. The 5GHz Project!


----------



## thetillian (Apr 24, 2008)

These racing gernes are less on sys requirements go for the 9600GT this card will do what you what with a decent game play all the companies have same price nearly.

MSI 9600GTOCEdition, 512MBDDR3, RS:10250


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 25, 2008)

@thetillian
welcome to digit forums
but the post is more than 1.5 months old. The guy must have finished many titles with his new card by now.


----------



## heartripple (Apr 25, 2008)

quit perfect


----------

